# where can i buy one of these?



## husse30 (Nov 30, 2009)

and this is the VW i am looking for, do you know where can i find/buy one of these?


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: where can i buy one of these? (husse30)*

I believe that front end was only available on the Brazilian B1 Passat. They were also exported from Brazil to Iraq with that setup.


----------



## husse30 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: where can i buy one of these? (VW Fox)*

indeed.so the only way to get one of these is to import it from iraq or go to brazil>


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: where can i buy one of these? (husse30)*

That is cool,its like a more modern dasher.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: where can i buy one of these? (husse30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husse30* »_indeed.so the only way to get one of these is to import it from iraq or go to brazil>









Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## husse30 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: where can i buy one of these? (turbinepowered)*


----------

